# I made a big mistake with my attachment !!! Partner visa ONSHORE file attachment



## Franciathomas (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi everyone
I have a situation here, I am so embarrassed and I am kindly asking everyone for any idea and knowledge if ever you have encountered the same situation.
I lodged my online onshore partner visa last December 2017 I noticed that I made a mistake placing my Attachment instead of attaching them to their respective sections I did attach all of them to "Others" Category, that was after I confirmed my submission and as we all are aware we can't move this attachment.
please advise if ever you have an idea how to rectify my mistake.

I appreciate your responses
Best Regards
Francia


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It doesn't matter. They'll consider it regardless of what category you uploaded it in.


----------



## Franciathomas (Jan 17, 2018)

I appreciate the response College girl.

I am worried since I noticed that mistake and now trying to gather ideas to help me overcome this, thank you


----------



## Jess0618 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey we are in same boat..i too have attached in others category but those categories appeared when i logged off and logged back in. Otherwise staright after submitting application when i clicked the attach there wasnt any category only (Others) under name. Its when i uploaded and logged back i saw all other categories. I just left them like that as duplication will cause further complications..


----------



## Moana123 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi I also made the same mistake about attaching file when I relodge my visa application. May I know what happened to your application? Im just so worried now. Thank you


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Nothing will happen. If the required documentation is uploaded to immi, then it does not matter what category things are under.

The categories are already ambiguous enough. If they based the outcome of your application on which category you uploaded your evidence in, then you can be sure there would be strict guidelines on how to do so.

If your app is refused, then your application was poor or you never met the visa requirements to begin with.


----------



## Moana123 (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you @skybluebrewer for the reply. So the immigration is not that strict in incorrect attachment of files of the sponsor?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Moana123 said:


> Thank you @skybluebrewer for the reply. So the immigration is not that strict in incorrect attachment of files of the sponsor?


It will be fine, as long as the correct documentation has been provided.


----------



## Moana123 (Apr 16, 2018)

Incorrect documents has been submitted. Also about the show money are they calling the bank for confirmation?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

The issue would depend on what you mean by incorrect documents and it may be a serious one. As far as banks funds, the don't care how much money you have. The point of bank statements are to show the financial side of the relationship. That a shared account is used for groceries or major purchases or bills, just as an example.


----------



## SJ88 (Nov 8, 2018)

Yeah this happened to me just now. Did my payment, straight away went forward to uploading documents and the only section available was "Additional Documents" so i uploaded all the documents there. After finishing uploading the documents went back to the attachments section and found there to be all these sections to upload to. Was stressing all day about it but my friend who is an immigration agent said it should be fine and not to worry. There website needs to be fixed though, as can been from this thread, its happened to alot of people.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

There is a warning about it on the first screen when. You log in


----------



## Jangmi (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi!

Good day!

We are applying for a Tourist Visa and we've made a mistake with one of our attachments. Upon realizing that the travel history attached was not mine, we've attached the updated/correct one. This was attached days after the application was submitted. Is there a need to use the "Update details" link on our ImmiAccount?

I'm a bit worried since we applied as a group, my Mother and I. My mom's visa was already granted and we're still awaiting for mine. I'm worried that maybe the incorrect attachment for the travel history may cause delay or deny my application. 

Thank you in advance!
Jangmi


----------



## Ejona (Jul 4, 2015)

I have had the same issue. Upon submitting my application I could only see a short "Recommended" list on my portal, most of which did not apply to me. I am uploading everything under "Other", including IDs and everything, since I do not have any other options at this point. I hope this will not be an issue.

A colleague of mine who has applied for the same visa just logged in her account and showed me all different categories that appear on her portal. I am not sure why there would be such discrepancies on the immi website.


----------

